# Videos to iTunes



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

it's pretty involved, but definitely possible.

you're gonna need two programs, both of which are free:

MakeMKV
Handbrake

MakeMKV can handle blu ray disks or dvd's, and it's used to make a digital copy of the disk and remove the copyright management. It's also set up to skip ads (FBI warning, basically anything under 2 minutes in length). Once it's read the disk, you select essentially the longest track, and de-select the subtitle track and keep the forced subtitles box checked. Click the button and in about 30 minutes it will rip the disk.

Once that's done, you use Handbrake to convert the file over to .mp4 which is usable in iTunes and on your iPhone.


EDIT**
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Encode_Videos_for_Your_iPad_With_HandBrake

^^Start here and if you need more help let me know


----------

